# How much do you think the military vote counts for these days?



## army (2 Dec 2002)

How much do you think the military vote counts for these days?





Posted by Michael A. Dorosh from Canada on April 21, 1999 at 23:43:24:


In Reply to: Re: Loose lips.......... posted by Pissed Off on April 21, 1999 at 22:19:54:



Not much - there are too few of us.  When Mackenzie King was booted out of office, it was the military vote that did it.  They even put a sign up outside Prince Albert - "This Town Liberated by the Canadian Army".  But there were a million men and women in uniform then.  And only a few thousand of us now.  And the rest of the country seems a little apathetic.


----------

